# advise



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

hi im gonna be buying a fish tank soon iv been looking at 

FLUVAL EDGE AQUARIUM FISH TANK SET MATT BLACK COMES WITH LIGHTS,PUMP,FILTER | eBay

i wont tropical/marine fish is this suitable tank for them also what will i need to go in it like gravle ect and how much would i be looking at to spend on the content for this tank also would be good for some fish prices
would like clown fish ect any help would be great thanks


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

also how many fish would you recomment this tank hold ??


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Hi, if you've not had a marine tank before, I wouldn't recommend a fluval edge as the best tank to have a go at keeping marines with. It would be a right pain to keep the salinity etc correct with only 23L of water.

If you want to go tropical though, it's a good tank. You'll need a heater, Other than that, its up to you what you put in there. How many fish depends on which fish you want, but bear in mind you can only put fairly small fish in an edge.


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

here what i got today at a bargain price for £70 wiv content 

just wanna make sure iv done it right the pump makes air buddles at the top of the water not at bottom also i was told this was a 35lt by the person who sold it and i put 60lt of water in it was a little confused i put 50ml of safestart liquid in and 30lt of aquasafe in it and 1 tiny bit of fish food have i dont this correct as this as what i was told by some1 in a shop


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi,what are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

2ft by 1ft


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

How high? what number stingray is that filter?


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

its 1ft high and how do i find out wht number stingray it is just says elite on front of the pump


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Not sure really how you can tell.There are 3 sizes 5,10 and 15.The 15 is not a bad filter,it is good for water surface agitation as the outlet is powerfull but will not really be enough on it's own unless you only have a very small amount of fish so you would be better to add another filter aswell.The 5's are no good at all for that size tank and the 10 will not be much better.It would be better to put the stingray on the back of the tank with the outlet on the water surface going across the length of the tank if you understand what i mean.What fish are you thinking of putting in it once it has cycled?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

23 litres... 6 u.s. gallons...


very small...










same size... cheaper too!:lol2:


bigger is better... more forgiving...


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

oh found out its stringray elite 15 should i still put it at back so the air bubbles come towords the front of tank instead of from the side ?? and im not sure yer i like the neon fish also the Bettas Siamese Fighting Fish swordtails and redtail sharks,African Cichlids tetras theres some i would like not sure what fish i can have together i would also like an aqua frog or would that be out of the question ???


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

HABU said:


> 23 litres... 6 u.s. gallons...
> 
> 
> very small...
> ...



That is incorrect,a tank measuring 2 foot by 1 foot by 1 foot holds around 12 gallons.


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

futuresounds said:


> oh found out its stringray elite 15 should i still put it at back so the air bubbles come towords the front of tank instead of from the side ?? and im not sure yer i like the neon fish also the Bettas Siamese Fighting Fish swordtails and redtail sharks,African Cichlids tetras theres some i would like not sure what fish i can have together i would also like an aqua frog or would that be out of the question ???



I would put it on the back in the corner with the outlet facing along the length of the back and at the surface of the water,not facing the front.

The tank is really only good enough for small tropical fish.


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

the pump its stuck in the back corner allrdy with the air goin length ways of tank and what sort of fish would you suggest ??


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

also if i was goin to get a 2nd pump like you said i might need what sort of pump and how much would i be looking at ???


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

"redtail sharks,African Cichlids"

Wouldnt bother as you dont have the room.

You could get away with a pair of blue or gold rams, some tetra would be fine as well.

But your limited by the size of the tank im afraid.


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

the water is 26c should it be this warm ?? will the heater stop at a certain heat ?


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

sorted now only just relised the heater has a dial on it so iv set it to 22 god im a newbie at this lol


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi,you need to set the heater at about 26c.

Are you cycling the tank and have you got any test kit or strips?

What thermometer have you got ?


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

ok set to 26 and no im gna take water up road so they can test it they said 7 days from whn i do it and all it says on it is elite looks like its same make as the stingray


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

I meant the thermometer not the heater.Is it a stick on strip one? Also maybe have a look at a few different filters as you will more than likely need an extra one in with the stingray.Keep the stingray in though aswell.There are fluval u3s at a good price here....

Fluval U3 Internal Filter If you get a fluval u series i recommend the u3 not the u2.This is an excellent price for one alsr maybe look on ebay.There are also eheims that are pretty good.Whatever you buy get one that is made for about 120 ltrs approx.

How are you going about cycling the tank?

Oh and one more thing do you know you can rotate the top of the stingray to point the outlet where you want to without moving the actual filter?


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

stick on one and ok yea im gonna buy that and no i didnt but i do now i understand what u meant bout the filter now iv put tht on back of the tank also should i get an air pump or will the stingray do the job just as good ? how do u mean about cycling the tank iv put in some aquasafe and aquastart and a tiny bit of flake fish food as i was told and they said wait 7 days


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Have you got the stingray outlet on or just slightly above the water surface so it is moving the water surface and creating quite a few bubbles in the water? If you get the u3 put it where you originaly had the stingray ( on the left side wall at the back )and move the stingray over a little on the back wall.Turn the outlet of the stingray so that it is blowing length ways across the back and the u3 will then also blow in the same direction.I hope you understand what i mean.Adding an air pump will not be neccessary if you situate the filters in this way.Unless you cannot stand the noise the water makes having the filter working this way.If you want less noise then get an air pump and tubing and lower the stingray so it is just under the surface instead.Water surface agitation is important though and will be more beneficial to have it.I hope you can understand what i mean.It sounds complicated but is infact really easy.

Cycling the tank is growing bacteria inside the filter on the filter media that is absolutely needed to keep your fish alive and healthy and can take a few weeks.In short,the bacteria will keep the tank free of harmfull things that will keep the fish alive and well and is absolutely essential.There are a few different ways of cycling a tank.You can use fish food like you have been told but it will take longer.You can also use household ammonia obtainable from boots chemist.I have to go and cook a dinner now as i am having family over and will be back on later but for now read here...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/83288-inroducing-fishless-cycling.html

BBL


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

i have got the stringray above yes and understand what you mean  thanks for your help i will look at this link you sent and read up on it and will prob go to boots over the weekend and get some of this


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

Littlefoot, have you actually used that stingray filter? I maintained a sensibly stocked community for 2.5 years in that exact tank setup, with no problems whatsoever. I only switched the community out when I got a bigger tank, and I still use the setup for my crayfish. 
The filter is not the problem there, its the thermometer and heater. The thermometer is woefully inaccurate, and the temp control on the heater is very hit and miss, a quarter turn sometimes means half a degree, sometimes 2 degrees.
Get a better thermometer, and play with the heater carefully, being sure to leave an hour between adjustments, as changes obviously arent instant. My heater says 24, but its actually 26.


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes i do use the stingray 15 in a 65 litre tank along with a u3.That is the exact reason i know a second filter will be needed.You can use just the stingray but the tiny amount of sponge in the filter and the tiny amount of biomax means cleaning the filter out every week.If it isn't cleaned out every week it slows down and is not efficient and that is when your problems start.Also cleaning a filters media out every week is not good for the bacteria etc so using a second filter is a must in my opinion.Over filtering and understocking will ensure a healthier tank and fish and a lot less problems and a lot less work,especialy in a small tank.

I didn't get around to advising a different thermometer but that is why i asked if it was a stick on one as they are no good.

A gravel vac will also be needed.


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

littlefoot said:


> Yes i do use the stingray 15 in a 65 litre tank along with a u3.That is the exact reason i know a second filter will be needed.You can use just the stingray but the tiny amount of sponge in the filter and the tiny amount of biomax means cleaning the filter out every week.If it isn't cleaned out every week it slows down and is not efficient and that is when your problems start.Also cleaning a filters media out every week is not good for the bacteria etc so using a second filter is a must in my opinion.Over filtering and understocking will ensure a healthier tank and fish and a lot less problems and a lot less work,especialy in a small tank.
> 
> I didn't get around to advising a different thermometer but that is why i asked if it was a stick on one as they are no good.
> 
> A gravel vac will also be needed.


R
Out of curoisity, can I ask what you keep in there, as it wasnt a problem I came across, I was just giving it a quick rinse in tank water every 4~5 weeks, to clear any excess debris build up. This would not have harmed my bacteria build up, and I had no issues. Mine was stocked with a pair striped gourami, 6 serpaes and a cae. Not a dig, just curious why you had issues and I havent? Do you have messy fish?


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Sure you can ask anything you want i don't mind.I keep bristlenose fry in it until they reach a certain size and then they are moved out.The stingray 15 is a very good powerful filter but it has such a small amount of media inside it that it needs cleaning out regularly.Your tank was nicely stocked with few fish and with careful feeding you probably managed well but i still think that the very small amount of media inside it is not enough and would recommend a second filter for sure.

Of course it would depend on the fish put in and stocking level and the knowledge of the keeper but even with all those considerations I still think a second filter would be a big help and a wise purchase.


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

so can i not use this heater then ? or can i turn it down to 24 ? intill i get a new heater ?


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

It isn't the heater it is the thermometer.Until you have a good thermometer you won't be able to tell the proper temperature but most heaters aren't far out if at all so don't worry about it.Leave it set at 26 as i said and get yourself a better thermometer.They don't cost much 

I use these and find them good enough for a small tank

JBL Aquarium Thermometer, Compact: Great Deals on Aquarium Thermometers at zooplus

Interpet Easy Read Aquarium Thermometer: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

ok then ill grab one the water in the tank is a tiny bit cloudy any idea ?


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes that is natural when you first set up a new tank,it will probably get worse but leave well alone it is normal.It will clear quite quickly after so don't worry and don't go messing with it lol.


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

VIDEO0003 - YouTube

just qwick vid so u can see and make sure iv done it all correct


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi yes that is o.k for now unless you get another filter.Some people put the heater in the path of the filter flow so as to blow warm water around the tank but in a small tank it should be ok where it is.Are you feeding the tank?


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

i put in 1 small flake of fish food on thursday nite and was told not to put no more in and wait 7 days i stll not had a chance to go to boots either to get that stuff u said to get


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

You are going to need a gravel vac and a test kit or test strips also.I would also put a small pinch of flakes in the tank if you aren't going to use ammonia.1 small flake will not do much good.


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

whats a gravel vac ?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Sucks gunk from the gravel. No, not a penis pump.


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

futuresounds said:


> whats a gravel vac ?


As Morgan said it is a device for cleaning out all the horrible stuff out of the gravel,which needs to be done regularly.Best done at water change time.There are a few different sorts but not exspensive.


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

and when do i do these water changes ? when i change water how much do i take out and put fresh stuff in will i need to treat the changed water b4 hand ?


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

futuresounds said:


> and when do i do these water changes ? when i change water how much do i take out and put fresh stuff in will i need to treat the changed water b4 hand ?


Well i do my 65 litre every weekend.I do a gravel hoover and wash out the filter sponges (in tank water only! not tap water) and that usualy takes out about 30% to 40% of the water sometimes up to 50% at times depending.My gravel gets real bad though because i have bristlenose fry in there and they eat constantly so I have to have a constant supply of food in there which partly consist of algae wafers which get into the gravel easily.I sometimes have to do a mid week clean out now and again.I thoroughly clean the filters out every fortnight,that involves dismantling them and cleaning them thoroughly with cotton buds etc and removing the impellers to clean the housing out.This keeps them fully functional and sufficient.My filters do have a lot to cope with though so you may not have to do the filter clean outs as often as i do but that depends on stocking level,sort of fish,food etc and will also depend on if you get another filter to go with the one you have (which i recommend you doing).Even if you just get another stingray 15 it will help more than you will expect.I used to like the old fluvals which can still be obtained from ebay,infact I am thinking of getting one myself as a back up.

Oh and yes all water added to the tank MUST be treated and MUST be at the same or similar temperature as the water removed.


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

how do i get the new water to the same temp when i do a water change wiv only one heater ? also i got my water tested today from a shop and said water was a tiny bit high but other then that was fine said i can but some fish to add to it so i got 4 neon tetras and 1 other with a black stripe along it which was in the same tank as the 4 neon ones at the shop she said they all get on am now i only have 3 neon tetras which im a little confused


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

futuresounds said:


> how do i get the new water to the same temp when i do a water change wiv only one heater ? also i got my water tested today from a shop and said water was a tiny bit high but other then that was fine said i can but some fish to add to it so i got 4 neon tetras and 1 other with a black stripe along it which was in the same tank as the 4 neon ones at the shop she said they all get on am now i only have 3 neon tetras which im a little confused


Much much too early to put fish in that tank.What exactly was too high? What do you mean you have only got 3 neons now?

Please do not take this the wrong way but may I ask your age?

You can get the water at the same temp by using hot and cold water either tap water or boiling water from the kettle mixed with cold tap water but be careful to make sure it is similar temp to the tank water and conditioned before adding it.

Do not add any more fish watsoever for at least 6 weeks.You are going to have to do very regular water tests now that you have added fish and a lot of water changes.


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

the ph was and by looks of it one of my neon fish got eaten coz i cant see the 4th one anywere iv checked all hidden places im 24 im a complete noob with fish this is my first ever tank


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

O.K well please take this advice on board.Do not add any more fish to that tank for 6 weeks.The filter has not had anywhere near enough time for bacteria to establish.None of the fish you have would of eaten the neon,most likely thing that has happened is that it has died.Which wouldn't be that surprising as the tank is new.

I advised you to get a proper thermometer so that you could make sure what the temp was at and i advised you to read up on cycling.Now that you have fish it has just become a lot more work for you and not very good for the fish.Did the shop know you had only just set the tank up?


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

if the fish died were would it of gone i cant find it and i aint gonna get no more fish intill there yea i told them it was set up last thursday and it was a shop caled jollys i went to i have a new thermomenter now


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Well it is possible they ate it once it had died but it is more likely to be somewhere in the tank,maybe in the filter or behind it or something.What is the fish with the stripe on it?


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

It is a bit blurry but looks like a black neon and shouldn't really be a single fish if it is.Was it on it's own in the tank? Look up black neon and see if it one of those.

Has it got a white strip above the black and has it got any colour above it's eye?


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

yea thats the one and no it was with others in the tank in shop next to the other ones iv got and she said they all get on in the same tanks


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

should i check inside of the filter or shouldnt i disturbe it ?


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

futuresounds said:


> yea thats the one and no it was with others in the tank in shop next to the other ones iv got and she said they all get on in the same tanks


I am surprised they sold a single one because they are schooling fish,what made you buy a single one?I would avoid that shop in future they don't seem to be very knowledgeable.

Don't disturb the tank at this time of night (assuming you are in the U.K ? ) have a look tomorrow.


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

yea i live in the uk and ok il go else were just the closest one to me but theres a few in my area ill have a look 2mo


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

It will come to you, it just takes time before you get temps etc correct.

I can get the water spot on when doing water changes by feel alone now, just takes time.

Plus its easier with a big tank than a smaller one as the temp change is not really noticed as much.

Leave the tank to mature a bit longer and keep with regular small changes. 6 weeks may be a bit on the steep side if you ask me, but thats my opinion.

But I do agree not adding any more fish for the time being!


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Caribe,when you think about it,6 weeks is nothing really and will give the bacteria time to get a good hold.What is the rush to get fish? He/She will probably have the tank for years to come,what is 6 weeks?Everyone is in such a hurry these days.

I agree with Caribe,I also can gauge the temp of the water with my hand and usualy get it either spot on or very close and that will come with time and experience.We all start out the same and have to gain knowledge and experience from somewhere.

I just had an awfull thought...

*Note to Futuresounds.....*don't go buying any ammonia now,because now that you have fish it will kill them.The fish will supply the ammonia now instead.You probably already know this but it crossed my mind that you might not.


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

with my new therm its showing 26 and yea i got told not to buy any when i got the fish i got a bottle of nutrafin cycle and nutrafin aqua plus i added 3 capsules of aqua plus in tank b4 i added fish as i was told is well


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

futuresounds said:


> with my new therm its showing 26 and yea i got told not to buy any when i got the fish i got a bottle of nutrafin cycle and nutrafin aqua plus i added 3 capsules of aqua plus in tank b4 i added fish as i was told is well


Hi,it was the cycle you should of added not the aqua plus.The aqua plus is a water conditioner that you need to add to tap water before you put it in the tank.The cycle will add bacteria to the tank as it is a new tank.


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

oh silly woman in shop aint got a clue then never goin there again what should i do should i put some in now of the cycle ?


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

How many mls does the cap hold ?


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

25ml the cap and the bottle is 120ml


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Just add half a cap full then.I think that is correct.Does it say 5ml per 38 litres?


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

new aquariums day 1 25ml per 40l day 2 10ml per 40l day 3 10ml per 40l

all regular maintenance activities e.g water changes,filter maint ect 5ml per 40l

after adding new fish 10ml per 40l

weekly dose to maintain a strong benefical biological colony 5ml per 40l


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

futuresounds said:


> new aquariums day 1 25ml per 40l day 2 10ml per 40l day 3 10ml per 40l
> 
> all regular maintenance activities e.g water changes,filter maint ect 5ml per 40l
> 
> ...


Shake the bottle really well and add 1 and a half cap fulls then.


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

added now do i need to put any fish food in for fish today ??


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Can i just ask how many mls the cap on the aqua safe holds?

Yes the fish need feeding every day but only a very small amount.Maybe feed them a small pinch in the morning and a small pinch at tea time.

What food are you feeding?


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

the cap doesnt have a ml on it the side of the bottle has a clear side to it with the ml on it its a 50ml bottle and goes up in 5ml on the side im using tetramin food


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

So how many mls did you add of it?


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

30ml i added


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

O.k well hopefully it wont do any harm.You need to get the water tested in a couple days time or get yourself some test strips or a test kit.

I am off out now i will be back on later.


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

ok iv ordered one of them 6in 1 test kits should be here 2mo


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)

got my 6in1 test kit today not sure if i should do a water change and filter clean will up a pic of the test strip


----------



## futuresounds (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi,i am not familiar with that strip,what make is it? What you need to do is do another and tell me the results.Read the instructions and follow them as to the amount of time you need to hold the strip in the water and the amount of time you need to let pass before you take the reading (usualy a minute) then make a note of the results and tell me them.Take the reading of the colour that most looks like the colour on your strip.(the nearest shade) after the alloted time.

P.S that isn't a test kit it is test strips,a kit consists of test tubes and liquids etc.But I have used king british strips for years and although most people say they are inacurate i find them excellent.


----------

